# magmeter grounding



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

We usually just connect a #10 from the two ground rings, when used, to the element and then to the equipment groung of the totalizer/transmitter circuit. Who is requesting a jumper to an electrode, the manufacturer or a project engineer? If you must go to an electrode, make sure that you also connect it to the equipment ground of the circuit to cancel any stray currents and keep everything at the same potential.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Project engineer is wanting it to go back to the ground bar in the plc. So how do you enter the raceway system with the ground to connect to the equipment ground to the transmitter, or do you just connect to the terminal on the transmitter housing?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

buddhakii said:


> What is the standard for grounding a magnetic flowmeter? I always thought you just tie the two ground rings to the element case. On this job they want me to take a #8 solid to earth ground. If I do have to do this can I just take it to a pipe clamp on the conduit system? No good way to get it all the way back to the control cabinet.


If the concern is just for GROUNDING, why not just drive a rod if there is "No good way" to get to the cabinet? Grounding is for lightning strikes...and for other aberrants. Is the sensor low, or higher voltages? In my humble opinion, if lightning struck the cabinet area, I would not want the high current going to the sensor, and if it struck the sensor I would not want it to go back into the building.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

The concern is not just for grounding. It has to do with equalizing the potential of the liquid being measured to the potential of the magmeter. It can ruin a meter in the right conditions but the conditions I have I think what I did is adequate. One other thought: The spec states the ground from the element must go to earth ground. What about taking it to a pipe clamp on the conduit system or maybe a strut rack?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You need a connection to earth for static dissipation, but if this is a metallic pipe, you've already got it. If you're trying to run with ground-rings on PVC that's another story, and you do need a method to actually drain the charge.

I assume these are not line powered, and there's no equipment ground available? That would be suitable for all applications. What's the raceway?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I usually stub RMC into the vault and put a TB on top of that and come out the runs with the TC cable for power out one side and the supplementary ground out the other and hit one of the tapped holes on the meter where the rings terminate with a crimp lug. Some want a rod so I slam one in and window strip the wire and run it through the acorn.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

These are carbon steel process pipes that run into the earth. The conduit system is aluminum rigid. Aluminum seal tight connects to the element. I hear what you're sayin Big John, everything is already at the same potential, which is what's important in measurements. They are really trying to bust my balls on this though.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Download the PDF for an E&H promag 50 If I remember correctly, it'll show you sufficient grounding for a magmeter....


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I never used ground rings with conductive piping systems unless they were lined.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

You shouldn't have to


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree they aren't even needed but it seems we install them no matter what. I don't think the engineers really want to do their job so they just want whatever provides the highest degree of protection even though it's unnecessary.


----------

